# Current advice to expats from British Chamber of Commerce



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

A detailed summary of the current situation, with details of the different groups involved, from the BCCT in Bangkok:



> BCCT ADVISORY: POLITICAL UNREST - 22-30 APRIL
> 
> BCCT Advisory - Political Unrest & Demonstrations: Bangkok 22 - 30 April 2010
> 
> ...


----------

